

Ask HN:Books/sites on analytics - speric

I am interested in rolling my own (small) analytics product for the users of my application.  I'd like users to see some basic data about who hits their profile pages, where they're coming from, etc.  Are there any books or other literature that can give me a place to start, help me think about what kind of data would be useful, how to build a data model, etc.?  Thanks.
======
mattgratt
Avinash Kaushik's stuff is great - <http://www.kaushik.net/avinash/>

And his books are also excellent - he's written "web analytics 2.0" and "web
analytics - an hour a day"

------
krsgoss
MixPanel also offers a platform capability that lets you offer analytics to
end users of your application. I haven't used it personally, and am not
affiliated with them but here's the link:

<http://mixpanel.com/platform/>

Might be a quick way to offer something and see how it sticks with your
audience.

------
revorad
This has some good links - <http://www.quora.com/What-are-the-best-blogs-
about-data>

